# alb files



## stuartturner01 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello, I have saved some alb files and for the life of me i cannot find out how to open them or the original program which I produced them with!. I have tried to search on the internet without much help?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Google showed this on a referenced page:

ALB file is a JASC Image Commander album.
ALB file is an Alpha Five Library. Alpha Five is a beginner friendly application development environment. ALB file is a data dictionary for an ADB file. Contains settings, pointers to all scripts, user defined functions, menus, toolbars, bitmaps, and import definitions that have been defined for the database.


----------



## stuartturner01 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for that information. How can i use this to find the program I had previously formed this file with??


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

try this
do a START/SEARCH for JASC program and for Corel (they bought out JASC)
if no luck then start/search by the date file was created and look for .ADB files with same date.
It is likely that the .ALB file came with some download or message attachment you received and you did not create it on your machine.
Good luck


----------

